# newbie



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi all, 
I'm new to this site and i am currently waiting to see the consultant at CARE in Nottingham on the 8th of March....We have been ttc for nearly five years now.
I'm 27 and my partner is 27 also.

I was wondering if anyone could give me a bit of info of what I'm likely to expect at the consultation?
I have had some bloods taken already and DH has given 2 sperm samples, so not really sure what will happen next 

love Kelly x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Kelly

I just wanted to wish you a warm welcome to ff 

My appointments were a little different as I already knew my dx and what tx I would be offered so i'm afraid i am not sure what will happen next.  I am sure that someone will have some answers for you shortly.

All the best for your future treatments (tx)

Jennifer xx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Kelly,

Just wanted to wish you good luck for the 8th - I also have an appointment that day so I will be thinking of you!!!  

I think appointments may vary between hospitals, but often the initial consultation is just to discuss the blood tests and semen analysis you have had done so far, and depending on the results talk about which treatment might be relevant to you.  They may set up appointments for further tests or for a "monitored cycle" which will involve different blood tests etc on specific days of your menstrual cycle.

You are likely to get given a lot of information which can be a bit overwhelming, but dont worry - just come on here and I'm sure some of the girls can help you out with whatever questions or doubts you might have. 

GOOD LUCK!!!!!  Let us know how you get on.
Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Kelly
I am sure that your consultant will put you at ease as soon as you go in, they will probably just discuss the outcome of any results, and advise you on what route to go down, and tell you how everything will work, as a word of pre-warning they may do a scan on you, my Dr's always spring one on me when I am least expecting it and it always throws me (don't know why I should be used to them by now   )
anyway just wanted to say Hello and welcome to FF
good luck
Dydie xx


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks to you all!!! 

i will let you know of my outcome after the 8th  

thanks kelly x


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

i am attending care at present,just to let you know it is such a lovely hospital ,when me and my hubby had our consultation it was just to disscuss what ivf involved it lasted approx 45 mins and he also had a sperm test done and you get the results there my consultant is such a nice man and the help and advice they offer you is great after consultation we both had to have blood tests done for hiv,hep b and c and i had to have blood test for rubella immun, hope this is some comfort for you let me know its nice to speak to someone who is attending same hospital xxxx good luck lisa


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi kelly  just wandering who your consultant is


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Some Nottingham girls having a meet up 1pm 5th March at La Tasca, see http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,17948.50.html
We have never met each other before, I'm at LRI but I think claire and Claire are at CARE, you'd be very welcome to come along. We are going to wear orange ribbons so we all know who we are!!!
Lots a love
LIZIBEE


----------



## mrs cloudy (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Kelly

As others have said the doc will probably just discuss the results.  We had an appointment yesterday which i thought was just to talk about the latest sperm test but i ended up getting a scan to check what was going on in my insides.  It was not traumatic atall and the nurse that did the scan was lovely.  One piece of advice is to write down any questions that you might have because things have a tendancy of going out of your head when you get there and it is also good to be able to take notes.  If there is anything that you dont understand you can ask it on here later
Good luck when the day comes and try to stay relaxed

cloudy  XXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Kelly

I cant help with your question about what to expect at care at nottingham

Just wanted to say Welcome to fertility friends

and to wish you lots of luck with your appt on 8th March

Let us know how u get on

Best wishes

 

Emilyxx*


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Lisa..
Thanks for the advice about CARE, I'm not too sure who my consultant is as yet...i just had the letter with the appointment date on.
I will come on here again when i have been...give you all the goss !

love Kelly


----------



## sallie (Feb 25, 2005)

Hiya, 
your Dr will discuss the results of your blood tests and hubby's sperm results first.  He may then decide 2 do more indepth investigations on u such as ultrasound scan of your ovaries and again depending upon the results u may go on 2 have a laparoscopy with dye test 2 make sure that there are no problem with ur reproductive bits.  We have been at that stage and hubby was fine but it was me who was the problem.  

Do not give up hope and be determined in what you want done. And know that u r not alone.  Good luck 2 both of u


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Sallie,
Thanks for the advice on this...i must admit I'm a bit nervous about it. 
but keep thinking about what the outcome may be  

I seen at the bottom of your post that your DH is your childhood sweetheart....mine too.
We will have been together 12 years on the 24th of this month  

my thoughts are with everybody who is going through this...and these sites are FANTASTIC and help you get a lot off your mind etc.

love Kelly x


----------



## everkat (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

Just wanted to say hello from one newbie to another. I'm also about to go for 1st apt.

Good luck on the 8th - will be thinking of you!  

Kat x


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Kat

Welcome newbie 
when do you go for your appointment??
Now i have a bit of an idea what to expect I'm wishing the days away so i can get started on this bumpy adventure!!

love Kelly


----------



## everkat (Mar 1, 2005)

Know what you mean - patience never been a strong point for me! Mine is on 15th (hopefully - had 2 cancelled already   although feeling good vibes about this one!)

Kat x


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Lisa...
My consultant is Dr Vindlar at the CARE hospital in Nottingham.
Have you heard of him?? is he nice?? hope so  

catch you all later 
Kelly x


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi kelly, just wandered how your treatment was going it would be nice to hear from you


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi kelly,

  that is who i first went to see he was such a lovely consultant,unfortuntley my treatment had to be cancelled due to poor response,never mind i am going back to park tommorow to see another consultant to review what they can do for us on our next cycle which hopefully i will respond better to
i cant see dr vindla because he only works one day a week and spends the rest of his time at kings mill mansfield good luck with your appt keep in touch lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks girls!!!! 

well today is the day  . I'm still quite nervous...i keep getting butterflies when i think of it.
Lisa...are you at care today ? ill be there at 4.00.

love Kelly xx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

good luck with appt this afternoon,ours is at 3pm.when we went for our first appt it was exiting thinking we are finally doing something about it and hopefully will get some where,you said you have been ttc for 5yrs,just wandered why you haven't been able to concive, i have only 1 tube and it is damaged,i already have a little girl well shes 10 but with a different partner,i have been with my hubby for 8yrs married for 4yrs been ttc for 7yrs so its been a long haul for us anyway good luck to you both hope all goes well let me know how you get on xxxxxxxxxxxxx lisa


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

kelly,just wandered where you came from i am from mansfield xlisa


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Lisa,
my DP has very low motility, so now like you said.today is the first step on the ladder!!!

I live in Ashby ( but from Yorkshire )

Catch you later
Kelly x


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi kelly,well how did it go.hope all went well for you both,dr vindla was really nice wasnt he .i am due to start my injections again on my next period they have just doubled the dose for me so hopefully it will make me produce more follies this time fingers crossed  love lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning Lisa.
It all went really well!! 
Dr Vindlar is soooooooo nice, makes you feel relaxed and does have a giggle with you explaining everything.
We had our bloods taken to test for hep b, c and HIV.Darren (DP) has to have another blood test taken to check his chromosomes..we have been told that might take 6 weeks.
But once all that is in we start!!!!! 
I will be on Menopur then Pregnyl. so fingers crossed for the future&&&&&&&&&&&&& 

I was at CARE at 3.00 and was looking at people to see if i thought any of them would be you lol.

Heres to your next period!!!!!!
love Kelly


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

thats good then for you both ,i was also on menopur and burserlin,what is pregnyl?,you will probably find that your test results come through quicker ,are you having normal ivf then,i took bursrelin first for 21 days then started menopur for 9 days so it went really quick for me,when we got to park there was nobody there, we got there around 2:45 and had gone by 3:30 so prob would have missed you both lol  i know it prob feels like you will be waiting forever but once they have all your results in,its all go from then on xxxxx take care lisa xxxx


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Lisa..
I'm not really sure what pregnyl is...Dr Vindlar gave me a chart which explains the whole cycle of ivf (icsi) which i will be doing and he has circled the drugs i will be using. 
6 weeks does sound like an age away..but in the mean time i can get my house sorted (i have just moved) then it will be all done for the time i can concentrate on the ivf.
So with any luck i should be starting around June  
love Kelly xxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

so your having icsi thats good its where they inject a sperm into your egg,my hubbys cousin had that done at park as well it worked first time for her and she is now expecting a little girl in 7wks time ,it all went well for her the first time,i should imagine with you moving house it will keep you occupied then you will be ready for your ist cycle good luck happy moving take care  xxlisaxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

by the way what do the stars mean at the side of your name


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

im not sure about the stars ??


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Sorry for gatecrashing but just wanted to say I was glad your appointment went well keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ...good luck

by the way....you will gain more stars the more posts you put up xxx

Take care all of you
Dydie


----------



## brinilass (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks dydie !!  
i feel so much better now....like I'm actually getting somewhere!

I have seen on another website that apparently there is a TV show on next Tuesday on ITV called precious babies. its about IVF. I'm gonna tune in...thought you girls might be interested!!?? 
love
Kelly xx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi kelly  hows the moving house going hope its all ok, anyway i will post you later when i start taking my injections again hopefully this month 
                        lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi kelly just wandered how the move is going  xxxlisa


----------

